# Finally started the woodshed



## muncybob (Aug 21, 2011)

Got the post holes dug out today. Took us 4 hours to stake them out and dig 8 holes apprx. 3' deep each. Rented a one man post hole unit but it took 2 of us, a shovel and a breaker bar....Pennsylvania is FULL of rock, at least around here it is. Using 4X6 pressure treated posts rated for ground contact.

The shed itself is to be 24' wide and 10' deep. Roof will be about 7'6" in the rear and 8'6" in the front with a bit of an overhang front and rear. Was planning to arrange rafters of 2X6 at 24" apart. Also planning to use 2X6 sandwiched on either side of the posts full length of front and rear. With this roof pitch am I OK considering snow load of  24"?


----------



## bogydave (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice start.
The local lumber yards should be able to help with the roof design & strength.
Lowes & HD have pros at the "contractor's desk"that may help also.
 How many tons is 2 feet  of wet snow on 240 sq ft (maybe 288 with the overhang) ?

Better to be to strong than not strong enough, IMO. 

But if the shed is stuffed full to the rafters, no problem  LOL

Good question, 2X6 may be fine, I'm just guessing. Maybe some one here is an engineer & can help.


----------



## raybonz (Aug 22, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> Got the post holes dug out today. Took us 4 hours to stake them out and dig 8 holes apprx. 3' deep each. Rented a one man post hole unit but it took 2 of us, a shovel and a breaker bar....Pennsylvania is FULL of rock, at least around here it is. Using 4X6 pressure treated posts rated for ground contact.
> 
> The shed itself is to be 24' wide and 10' deep. Roof will be about 7'6" in the rear and 8'6" in the front with a bit of an overhang front and rear. Was planning to arrange rafters of 2X6 at 24" apart. Also planning to use 2X6 sandwiched on either side of the posts full length of front and rear. With this roof pitch am I OK considering snow load of  24"?



Handy link for you shelter builders...

http://tinyurl.com/3znvpwp

Ray


----------



## certified106 (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking good, we are about at the same stage of the game. Are you planning on putting sides on your shed or leaving it open?


----------



## muncybob (Aug 22, 2011)

It will have sides(3) eventually, may not get to them this year. Depends on how much the metal roof runs me. Just the eight 4X6 posts and a dozen 2X4's already has me over $200. Once the roof is on I figure I'm still ahead of the game compared to tarps last winter!

Based on that calculater I need 2X8 joists since they are going to span just over 10'. What I'm not sure about is the spacing....I'm told I probably will be OK at 24" but I'm thinking about only going 16". Will be more work and $$ but better safe than sorry.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 22, 2011)

Just a suggestion, and it may not matter in your situation, but give yourself extra overhang at the rear (or wherever your low side is) if possible.
When it rains, the dripping splashes back onto the siding on mine and the bottom of the siding gets soaked. I ended up putting a skirt board back there just under the siding boards and it seems to be keeping the splashing off the firewood. The siding is taking the hit and will need to be replaced after a few short years.
Mine is just about 7' in front and about 5' in back, which gives an approximate pitch of 3/12.......it works, but I should have gone a little steeper. I also did 2x6 at 24" o/c and they're fine. 
Having said all that, I'm not an engineer or pro builder, so will defer to those guys.
Edit: The 4x6 posts may be a bit overkill also. I used those in the 30x40 pole barn. Not sure of the cost difference.
Keep the pics coming. :coolsmile:


----------



## muncybob (Aug 22, 2011)

Planning on rear overhang and a gutter/downspout that will empty into a rain barrel. Barrel will have overflow into a shallow ditch filled with stone that will run downhill alongside the shed. 

I have to say that even though it's 24' wide it doesn't look all that big...maybe it will once it's filled with wood. I use less than 5 cords/yr and just want to store enough for an extra demand winter so I guess I should be fine.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 22, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> Got the post holes dug out today. Took us 4 hours to stake them out and dig 8 holes apprx. 3' deep each. Rented a one man post hole unit but it took 2 of us, a shovel and a breaker bar....Pennsylvania is FULL of rock, at least around here it is. Using 4X6 pressure treated posts rated for ground contact.
> 
> The shed itself is to be 24' wide and 10' deep. Roof will be about 7'6" in the rear and 8'6" in the front with a bit of an overhang front and rear. Was planning to arrange rafters of 2X6 at 24" apart. Also planning to use 2X6 sandwiched on either side of the posts full length of front and rear. With this roof pitch am I OK considering snow load of  24"?




Muncybob, nice start on your woodshed. Since we plan on building I will be following this to pick up info for ours.


zap


----------



## certified106 (Aug 22, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> It will have sides(3) eventually, may not get to them this year. Depends on how much the metal roof runs me. Just the eight 4X6 posts and a dozen 2X4's already has me over $200. Once the roof is on I figure I'm still ahead of the game compared to tarps last winter!
> 
> Based on that calculater I need 2X8 joists since they are going to span just over 10'. What I'm not sure about is the spacing....I'm told I probably will be OK at 24" but I'm thinking about only going 16". Will be more work and $$ but better safe than sorry.



Wait until you price the metal roof.......There is a reason I purchased it a while ago, it was a substantial hit on the wallet


----------



## muncybob (Aug 22, 2011)

I may luck out on the roof. Daughter's boyfriend has some roofing in their barn...it's rusty but good condition. Will be checking it out this weekend and it may just cost me a tank of gas and a case of good beer. I plan to paint it with Rust Bullet and then perhaps topcoat it. I helped them out with a bit of labor renovating their house in the last 2 years so perhaps it's time for good karma to repay me.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 22, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> Planning on rear overhang and a gutter/downspout that will empty into a rain barrel. Barrel will have overflow into a shallow ditch filled with stone that will run downhill alongside the shed.
> 
> I have to say that even though it's 24' wide it doesn't look all that big...maybe it will once it's filled with wood. I use less than 5 cords/yr and just want to store enough for an extra demand winter so I guess I should be fine.



Good idea. I may put some of that cheap box store rain gutter on mine, it'll help prevent some erosion & mud splashing on the wood. 

If you have room, you can add to it easy enough if needed. I built mine in 16' segments along property line. 
It's a nice barrier/fence & easy to add if I need/want to.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/77739/


----------



## muncybob (Aug 22, 2011)

Dave, nice work but that's a warehouse man!

I have a feeling I'll be adding on an additional 8' section for splitter/snowblower storage. My current plan is to build the 24' length into three 8' sections designated by the 4X6 posts and fill the shed up leaving a 6' empty space at the one end for the blower/splitter storage. We'll see how that works. Like you said, adding on should not pose any problems...I think I could easily go another 16'.


----------



## wannabegreener (Aug 22, 2011)

10' x 24' x 7.5' is 14.5 cords.  I think if you only burn 5 in a normal winter, you will have enough if hell freezes over.  Nice!  I'm jealous.  Trying to figure out where I can put one in my yard where it will be handy enough to get my wood in the winter.  I would also like to build in a section for wood tools as well, but that could be done later.

As for the roof strength, you could talk to your town/city inspector.  I built a shed a couple of years ago and they gave me pointers on roof pitch, and how spaced out the rafters could be and how big they needed to be.  It was a little easy for me since my pitch was 10/12.  I used 2x4 and could have space them every 24" but spaced them every 16 so they landed on a side wall stud.

Nice job, send more pics when you get them.


----------



## muncybob (Aug 22, 2011)

I've used a few online tools regarding joist span and snow loads. I think I'm going with 2X8 every 16"...it's probably a bit overkill but we have had some serious ice storms here and with an unheated roof that ice will be heavy and possibly still up there when it decides to snow another foot. It's not a big difference in cost. Appears that I can probably go 2X8 @ 24" but for a few bucks more it's much easier to do this now than later! The low slope has me really concerned.
I plan to post pics but they will be slow in coming as the grass is growing again so I spend a lot of time cutting that now rather than wood!


----------



## muncybob (Sep 5, 2011)

The rain held off long enough yesterday to get the posts in. Thinking about when I ran our water lines out to the barn under our driveway, I bought the 4X6 posts long thinking I had to go deeper than what I really needed. Our water lines are 3'6" deep due to driveway being plowed, etc but everybody told me(after I bought the posts) 30" deep for the posts will be plenty. We took our time at this and it paid off as measurements at the end of the day show we are within 1/4" of square. Horizontal 2X4's are temp bracing.

The holes have about 6" of crushed stone in the bottom for drainage and if the rain will let up today I plan to back fill with more stone up to about 3" from ground level where I will finish off with dirt. Since the posts are so long(fronts were 14' and rear 12') I'm now considering a loft area for storage.  Actual wood storage area is 10X18 and plan to stack 7' tall. Still plan to use the last 6' or so for implement storage.

This thing is tall but it still doesn't look big enough to hold close to 2 seasons of wood. I guess once I frame it out it will convince me.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 5, 2011)

Lookin' good Bob! Look forward to the progress pics! Thanx for posting..

Ray


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 5, 2011)

muncybob, mine is 10x16x an average of about6-6.5, so can get about 7 cord in there. We also use just about 5 cord/year.
I only put 5 1/3 or so in this year, since I plan to do some mods next year, and don't want lots of extra wood in the way. If we happen to have an extremely bad winter, I can get to more wood easily by April/May to carry through.


----------



## NCPABill (Sep 5, 2011)

muncybob,

Looks good!  I would reconsider backfilling with stone around the posts.  Stone will cause drainage, which will be next to your post, thus increasing freezing / frost potential.  The other reason is that the stone will never completely compact (unless there are a variety of sizes), thus limiting the resistance to uplift, which with an open building is of some concern, although I've never heard of tornados in your area.

I've seen the posts backfilled both ways, and although I've built hundreds of buildings, I'm not pretending to be an engineer!

Good luck with the project,

Bill


----------



## muncybob (Sep 5, 2011)

Too late Bill, back fill is done except for the top 3" or so which will be soil. Hopefully my buddy that talked me into this knows what he's on about! 
Dave, I guess my wood storage area will be about the same as yours. I'm hoping to stack about 7' tall. We use about 5 1/2 cords per year. 
If Lowes is open this afternoon and the rain holds off, I think I'll be able to get the bottom 2X4's(PT) in and then can start on the rest of the non treated 2X4's. That will probably be all I can get done this week...then Sunday it's off to Long Beach Island, NJ! If we all concentrate real hard we can steer the storms out away from the coast!


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 5, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> The rain held off long enough yesterday to get the posts in. Thinking about when I ran our water lines out to the barn under our driveway, I bought the 4X6 posts long thinking I had to go deeper than what I really needed. Our water lines are 3'6" deep due to driveway being plowed, etc but everybody told me(after I bought the posts) 30" deep for the posts will be plenty. We took our time at this and it paid off as measurements at the end of the day show we are within 1/4" of square. Horizontal 2X4's are temp bracing.
> 
> The holes have about 6" of crushed stone in the bottom for drainage and if the rain will let up today I plan to back fill with more stone up to about 3" from ground level where I will finish off with dirt. Since the posts are so long(fronts were 14' and rear 12') I'm now considering a loft area for storage.  Actual wood storage area is 10X18 and plan to stack 7' tall. Still plan to use the last 6' or so for implement storage.
> 
> This thing is tall but it still doesn't look big enough to hold close to 2 seasons of wood. I guess once I frame it out it will convince me.



Looks good muncybob, since you did a great job on the holes I'm thinking you should come up next year when we start building and lend a helping hand. Who did you rent the post hole machine (digger) from?


zap


----------



## drozenski (Sep 5, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> Got the post holes dug out today. Took us 4 hours to stake them out and dig 8 holes apprx. 3' deep each. Rented a one man post hole unit but it took 2 of us, a shovel and a breaker bar....Pennsylvania is FULL of rock, at least around here it is. Using 4X6 pressure treated posts rated for ground contact.
> 
> The shed itself is to be 24' wide and 10' deep. Roof will be about 7'6" in the rear and 8'6" in the front with a bit of an overhang front and rear. Was planning to arrange rafters of 2X6 at 24" apart. Also planning to use 2X6 sandwiched on either side of the posts full length of front and rear. With this roof pitch am I OK considering snow load of  24"?




Use this to calculate how much snow you get normally and how much you think your roof should support. 




```
Density Information
                             Light/Dry Snow    Heavy/Wet Snow    Ice           Water
Snow Density (lb/cu ft)       3.12                     20.81          57.25         62.43
% of water                     5%                       33%            92%          100%

Snow Load Based on Accumulation Depth
Snow Depth (feet)    â€œDry Snowâ€ (lbs/sq ft)    â€œIn between Snowâ€  (lbs/sq ft)    â€œWet Snowâ€ (lbs/sq ft)
1                                         3                                    12                                        21
2                                        6.5                                  24                                          42
3                                        9.5                                  36                                          62
4                                       12.5                                  48                                          83
5                                       15.5                                  60                                         104
```

So if your shed was 24 x 10 your looking at 240 square feet, If you had 2 feet of wet snow = 10080 Ponds of snow.


----------



## bogydave (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking great.
Loft for storage is a great idea. Will need a ladder but dry storage is always useful to store "Stuff" in. 
I never have enough dry storage for "stuff"


----------



## muncybob (Sep 5, 2011)

Zap, rented that thing from a local rental place. Never saw a "1 man" machine before...it took 2 anyways with all the rock we have around here! That's one part of this job I'm in no hurry to do again!

Yea, I need more space for stuff too! Can't believe the Mrs said...."just what you need, more junk"! I plan to keep a ladder in the woodshed for access. My helper likes to kayak and I'm looking for one...perfect winter storage for it.


----------



## mhrischuk (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm in the Northeast and all they required for my pole barn was 2x4 trusses 48" OC. The poles were dropped onto two bags of concrete and backfilled with dirt.
And it was the rainy season.... doesn't it always rain when you start a project like this?
I don't mean to take over your thread with my pictures but there might be something in them that might help you.





















Unfortunately a tree fell on it right after it was done...






And insurance money turned it into a real garage...
Those are 2x10 trusses 24" OC (bottoms)


----------



## muncybob (Sep 6, 2011)

Man, that must have pissed you off when the tree fell on it!! Your trusses look similar to our barn ones. The woodshed will not have much of a pitch to it. The rain did not co-operate yesterday so nothing else was done outdoors, spent the afternoon in the garage with the saw and tractor maintenance...always somthing to do!


----------



## mhrischuk (Sep 6, 2011)

More pics of the damage here..


----------



## muncybob (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm toying with the idea of hanging tarps over each 8' bay on the southern exposed side that won't be enclosde...just to keep any stray snow/ice off the wood. Has anybody done this in a way that it's easy to raise/lower the tarp?


----------



## mhrischuk (Sep 6, 2011)

You could attach a PVC pipe to the bottom. Roll it up and tie it up or make some sort of cradle s out of wood so you can roll it up and drop the roll in the cradle


----------



## muncybob (Sep 7, 2011)

Kinda what I had in mind. 

Been using info in this thread along with some online tools and have decided to go with 2X8 roof joists at 24" apart. The "headers" across the front and rear will also be 2X8 with bracing. There was not a big difference in price compared to 2X6 and some of our heavy winter loads have a lot of ice in them, so better safe than sorry! Now, if the rain will let up I can get some work done while the grass dires out to mow that again.


----------



## 711mhw (Sep 8, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> It will have sides(3) eventually, may not get to them this year. Depends on how much the metal roof runs me. Just the eight 4X6 posts and a dozen 2X4's already has me over $200. Once the roof is on I figure I'm still ahead of the game compared to tarps last winter!
> 
> Based on that calculater I need 2X8 joists since they are going to span just over 10'. What I'm not sure about is the spacing....I'm told I probably will be OK at 24" but I'm thinking about only going 16". Will be more work and $$ but better safe than sorry.


+1 on the 2x8, also @16" centers you'll only add about 5 more rafters. If the budget allows go with a 12' rafter and make a short 6" overhang on the back (gutter side) and the extra on the front that will be your open side. New metal should be about $2.40 lin ft. @ 36" exposure. just for referance. What is the 2x6 on the post for?


----------



## muncybob (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's where I'm at with the shed. Not bad progress so far considering we took a week's vacation and I'm mainly only working on it weekends when it's not raining and wife has no other plans. With any luck by Saturday I'll be able to get the final rafters up and cut off the post tops. Hope to be picking up the metal roofing this Sunday and then it will be time to start bringing in the fuel. Looks like my mid October finish date is a real possibility. I'll be a happy camper when I can put up a photo showing a filled shed! Appears the shed has the approval of the local wildlife and the neighbor's dog.


----------



## bogydave (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking good.
Metal roof will be sweet!
Nice pictures, 
The dog is the local building inspector & security?  Good deal!!


----------



## raybonz (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice start on that wood shelter! You'll wonder how you ever got by without it!

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 27, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> Here's where I'm at with the shed. Not bad progress so far considering we took a week's vacation and I'm mainly only working on it weekends when it's not raining and wife has no other plans. With any luck by Saturday I'll be able to get the final rafters up and cut off the post tops. Hope to be picking up the metal roofing this Sunday and then it will be time to start bringing in the fuel. Looks like my mid October finish date is a real possibility. I'll be a happy camper when I can put up a photo showing a filled shed! Appears the shed has the approval of the local wildlife and the neighbor's dog.




Looking good muncybob, looks like the deer might want some hay at one end of the shed this winter!  :coolsmile: I'm looking forward to the final pictures.




zap


----------



## mrfjsf (Sep 29, 2011)

Please keep us updated with pics. Im looking to build somehting very similar to this next spring for yard equipment/woodstorage. Good job btw!


----------



## muncybob (Oct 1, 2011)

Is it EVER going to stop raining???  Looks like this weekend will be better served spending time in front of the TV watching baseball/football. We have set all sorts of records this year for total rainfall in just about any given month other than July...really getting tired of it. 
Hoping to travel to my daughter's place(2.5 hrs 1 way) to pick up some salvaged barn roofing tomorrow. Hopefully the weather forecast is reasonably accurate for this coming week and if it is, I plan to take off Thrs/Fri and make a long weekend of mostly shed activities. Still hoping to be loading firewood around mid month....if it would just stop raining!


----------



## cptoneleg (Oct 1, 2011)

Same here, rain rain rain  finally got woodshed packed for winter in between rains,  was going to wait till 2nd week in Oct.


----------



## muncybob (Oct 3, 2011)

OK, need some input here from you construction type folk.

As stated, I'm installing a metal roof on top of the 2X8 rafters which are 24" OC.  I was planning to run 2X4's across the joists @ 16" OC to secure the metal to.....a friend said I could get by with 1X6. The 1X6 are true  meaurements as this is rough cut green wood. I'm concerned with 1" holding under a heavy load and esp. if I have to get up there and shovel off ice/snow.

Thoughts?


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 3, 2011)

Get a snow rake for the snow, no roof climbing involved.


----------



## muncybob (Oct 3, 2011)

That's a possibility...could double as my basement piping clean out tool too since it's about 9' from the end cap to the chimney elbow... if I can fab and attachment to the end.


----------



## cptoneleg (Oct 3, 2011)

1x6  or even 1x4 inch are very common for this purpose


----------



## muncybob (Oct 11, 2011)

Just a quick update. Decided to go with 2X4's on the roof. This is rough cut hemlock so it's a true 2X4. The metal roofing I got for free already had holes at about 24" OC for the most part so that's how I put the 2X4's up. Secured into the rafters with 4" deck screws.
 I probably would have completed photos to share today but I mis-calculated the 2X4's needed and had to wait until yesterday to get some more as the sawmill is closed on weekends. I am siding the shed with mostly 1X8 and securing them with screws too. Went with screws vs. nails just to be sure of a good hold in case my firewood stacking in the shed leans into a wall, don't want popped nails and boards coming loose. Actually, except for the hurricane ties there are no nails at all in this project.
What great weather we have had while I'm working on this.....temps around 80 and no humidty to speak of! I've had a good time working on this but would have rather spent the time in the woods with my dog!
Hope to finish the shed and start loading wood into it by this coming weekend...what a great feeling it will be to do this! I'm no carpenter by any means and this has probably taken me twice as long as anybody with decent construction skills, but it's been a good learning experience and I must say being a 1 man construction crew(for about 75% of the time) has really taken it's toll on this 50 something office worker.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 11, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> Just a quick update. Decided to go with 2X4's on the roof. This is rough cut hemlock so it's a true 2X4. The metal roofing I got for free already had holes at about 24" OC for the most part so that's how I put the 2X4's up. Secured into the rafters with 4" deck screws.
> I probably would have completed photos to share today but I mis-calculated the 2X4's needed and had to wait until yesterday to get some more as the sawmill is closed on weekends. I am siding the shed with mostly 1X8 and securing them with screws too. Went with screws vs. nails just to be sure of a good hold in case my firewood stacking in the shed leans into a wall, don't want popped nails and boards coming loose. Actually, except for the hurricane ties there are no nails at all in this project.
> What great weather we have had while I'm working on this.....temps around 80 and no humidty to speak of! I've had a good time working on this but would have rather spent the time in the woods with my dog!
> Hope to finish the shed and start loading wood into it by this coming weekend...what a great feeling it will be to do this! I'm no carpenter by any means and this has probably taken me twice as long as anybody with decent construction skills, but it's been a good learning experience and I must say being a 1 man construction crew(for about 75% of the time) has really taken it's toll on this 50 something office worker.



Way to go Bob! How about some current progress pics or it never happened! 

Ray


----------



## muncybob (Oct 24, 2011)

OK, almost made my self imposed deadline of this weekend. Shed is about 92.5% done 

A couple of 10" bolts, fascia boards , rain gutters, some backfill with drainage ditches, some sort of hanging cover system to protect against major storms and I'm completely done. Well almost, I have to fix the overhang on one side as I screwed up big time and this may wait until next year as I'm getting pressed for time to get her loaded and to get out there and run the saw...have not cut any wood in 2 months!


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep, get some wood in there, THEN do the detail work and fixes. You're weathered in.
Nice job, that you'll very much appreciate this winter.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice & "new " looking.
Great job!
Best picture will be when it's full.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 24, 2011)

This is just a suggestion, and I'm no structural engineer so take it for what it's worth - but I'd consider putting some diagonal bracing here & there. Maybe at the top corners on the front, and even a couple top to bottom on the back & sides. I've seen some leans develop on strapped/boarded things before.

Nice looking shed though!


----------



## muncybob (Oct 24, 2011)

More bracing is another item yet to do and there's probably a thing or 2 that I just can't think of right now. Getting her loaded is priority#1 for now though since we have started to burn wood.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks great muncybob! +1 on the braces like Maple1 said. I think bracing in the front would give it a good look as well as the structural benefit. About how much wood will that hold?


----------



## jatoxico (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks awesome! Structure like that is useful and makes the property look better too.

This will be my first year trying to actually heat with wood in awhile, going to be wishing I had a shed like that, nice job.


----------



## muncybob (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm using the shed to store a mower deck, snowblower, 2 mountain bikes and some other odds & ends so I figure with the space remaining I should be able to get about 6.5 to 7 cords in there. We normally burn less than 5 cords/yr. so that should work out well.
Next year, after the hemlock siding has had a chance to dry out I plan to either paint it or stain it. There is a small storage shed nearby that is painted but I prefer the look of stain. Hoping to get a pic of it completely done except for paint/stain and fully loaded soon!


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 24, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> OK, almost made my self imposed deadline of this weekend. Shed is about 92.5% done
> 
> A couple of 10" bolts, fascia boards , rain gutters, some backfill with drainage ditches, some sort of hanging cover system to protect against major storms and I'm completely done. Well almost, I have to fix the overhang on one side as I screwed up big time and this may wait until next year as I'm getting pressed for time to get her loaded and to get out there and run the saw...have not cut any wood in 2 months!




muncybob, your woodshed looks great.

zap


----------



## muncybob (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks zap and others for the comments. I've loaded 2 truck beds of wood so far and I must say that for unloading a truck on your own the pickaroon is a great tool. No more hopping into and out of the truck several times to unload. Got this and a cant hook last spring...looking forward to cutting down a big one to finally use the cant hook.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 24, 2011)

Excellent job Bob! You created a fine wood shelter that you're gonna love when the winds blow and the snow flies..

Ray


----------



## muncybob (Oct 25, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Excellent job Bob! You created a fine wood shelter that you're gonna love when the winds blow and the snow flies..
> 
> Ray



Yep, and they are calling for some white stuff later this week too!    YUK!


----------



## NCPABill (Oct 26, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> ...but I prefer the look of stain. Hoping to get a pic of it completely done except for paint/stain and fully loaded soon!



A friend of mine stained his hemlock siding with drain oil.  It smelled a little for about a week, but it looked great and the price was good!

Nice job on the project. 

Bill


----------

